# What is so offensive here?



## christianhunter (Oct 23, 2010)

I have had PM's telling me to get away from here,it is bad.I have read posts from Mods and Admin,about the rantings on here.The occasional passer by will drop a comment,as to why they will not post.I originally came here for fellowship.Many have left,or are planning to leave.I would like to ask,as I saw where another Brother posted on another Thread,about our witness.I would like to ask,if I have been a stumbling block to anyone sincerely looking for answers.If I have,before THE LORD HIMSELF,I'm sorry.Is this forum really that bad?


----------



## apoint (Oct 23, 2010)

No you have done well and this forum is just fine, but may not suit the ways of the worldly.  I see some on here that want to have one foot in heaven and one foot in the world. I dont condem them but I will state my opinion just like they state theirs. Satan does all he can to drive a wedge and water down religion. Just like a church, good and bad come and go, but the Lords word will go on with or without them.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

The greatest offense to be found here is the occasional Christian who has a 'holier than thou' attitude.

And, I guess we all probably 'go over the top' at one time or another.  That's life though isn't it.
But I got a lot of friends here that I love.  I include both of you.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 23, 2010)

"Holier than thou",good one Ronnie.There's one reason."Going over the top"-I'm guessing the I'm right your wrong stance,there's two reasons.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 23, 2010)

CH- you are good, some folks just can't handle the fact that others have a different opinion/belief.  They get mad as they try to disprove it for justification of their own opinions and beliefs.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 23, 2010)

I was talking to one of my best friends yesterday and something she said just trough me for a loop. She said and I quote.
"I believe in God, but I don't care what the Bible says cause it was written by men and probably has a ton of errors. So I just take out what I like, and forget what I don't"
You have no Idea how sad that made me.
But the truth is there is a Lot of people that think that way, and a LOT of "Christians" that only want to hear the stuff that makes them happy, say anything else and they don't like you.

CH- You have done nothing wrong that I have seen, just sometimes people aren't going to like the truth. Like my friend they take what they like and ignore or fuss about what they don't.


----------



## Israel (Oct 23, 2010)

You won't hear Jesus tell you the sweet stuff unless you are also willing to let him tell you the hard stuff.
And he knows how to get your attention.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 23, 2010)

Israel said:


> You won't hear Jesus tell you the sweet stuff unless you are also willing to let him tell you the hard stuff.
> And he knows how to get your attention.



Amen Brother
What He had to say was designed for one purpose, to separate us from ourselves and attach us to Him.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> "Holier than thou",good one Ronnie.There's one reason."Going over the top"-I'm guessing the I'm right your wrong stance,there's two reasons.



I pray you didn't think I was pointing those comments to you.
Nothing is further from the truth.
Although, you don't always agree with me!!!!!!!!!
What's with that.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 23, 2010)

ted_BSR said:


> CH- you are good, some folks just can't handle the fact that others have a different opinion/belief.  They get mad as they try to disprove it for justification of their own opinions and beliefs.



We have, at times, argued over subjects that the Bible didn't even address.
But, hey, we're men.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 23, 2010)

A whole lot of people like to point out our failings and when we argue and our speech resembles this:

1 Corinthians 1
12What I mean is that each one of you says, “I follow Paul,” or “I follow Apollos,” or “I follow Cephas,” or “I follow Christ.” 

But they fail to reconize that vast majority of the time our speech resembles this:

2 Corinthians 
13Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, 4who comforts us in all our affliction, so that we may be able to comfort those who are in any affliction, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God. 5For as we share abundantly in Christ’s sufferings, so through Christ we share abundantly in comfort too.a 6If we are afflicted, it is for your comfort and salvation; and if we are comforted, it is for your comfort, which you experience when you patiently endure the same sufferings that we suffer. 7Our hope for you is unshaken, for we know that as you share in our sufferings, you will also share in our comfort.


----------



## centerpin fan (Oct 23, 2010)

olchevy said:


> "I believe in God, but I don't care what the Bible says cause it was written by men and probably has a ton of errors. So I just take out what I like, and forget what I don't"
> You have no Idea how sad that made me.
> But the truth is there is a Lot of people that think that way, and a LOT of "Christians" that only want to hear the stuff that makes them happy ...



Very sad but very true.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> We have, at times, argued over subjects that the Bible didn't even address.
> But, hey, we're men.



Yup, as long as it was not "DEBATE"!


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I pray you didn't think I was pointing those comments to you.
> Nothing is further from the truth.
> Although, you don't always agree with me!!!!!!!!!
> What's with that.



I sure didn't Brother,I was in full agreement with you.
I don't think the very, very, few things we don't agree on,will get either one of us in trouble.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 24, 2010)

The Word Sanctify simply means " Separated" and that implies separation from the World and also separated from Wrong Doctrines and if it comes down to it separation from those who teach such things.
I personally will not stand for doctrines which are clearly twisted from the intent of the Word of God, like it or not there is sound doctrines and there is fables of demons taught as doctrine in today's Church.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 24, 2010)

The problem is not the disagreements or debates but the drama queens.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 24, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> The problem is not the disagreements or debates but the drama queens.



Yep, that's it.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 27, 2010)

FritzMichaels said:


> The problem is not the disagreements or debates but the drama queens.



Yep..If the folks in here would act like grown people and speak to each other like you were sitting together at a table it would be helpful.

Always speak to someone like you're face to face and that would keep most people on here out of trouble and help the cause for all of us.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 27, 2010)

Great point Mr. Harris...... it is too easy for some to hide behind a computer.....


----------



## apoint (Oct 28, 2010)

Inthegarge said:


> Great point Mr. Harris...... it is too easy for some to hide behind a computer.....



Yes this is true but you have to take into consideration that people have unclean spirits and dont even know it. They dont realize their point of view is tainted by this spirit.
 If it is not recognized they cant deal with it to change it.
  An unclean spirit is also contagious to others.
 Its also an abomination to the Holy spirit.
  Luke 12: 51.  Suppose ye that I am come to give peace on earth? I tell you, nay but rather division.

53. father against son,-- mother against daughter

 This is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 28, 2010)

The ignore feature is a wonderful thing, for those that can use it.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

I didnt leave


----------



## CAL (Oct 28, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> I didnt leave



Neither did I!


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 28, 2010)

CAL said:


> Neither did I!



And that is good.I just know that the Admin and Mods have been having trouble with this forum for a while.I could give you a list of names, that used to be regulars,that never come around anymore.Then there are the PM's I get,from Brothers who never post here,or at least seldomly post here.I know things get pretty abrupt here a lot,to the point of people getting banned.This is a forum I like to fellowship in,that is getting very rare.IMO.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> And that is good.I just know that the Admin and Mods have been having trouble with this forum for a while.I could give you a list of names, that used to be regulars,that never come around anymore.Then there are the PM's I get,from Brothers who never post here,or at least seldomly post here.I know things get pretty abrupt here a lot,to the point of people getting banned.This is a forum I like to fellowship in,that is getting very rare.IMO.



Some times it seem we yell and critisize on here more than fellowship. Not saying its you or anyone else but there is alot of it.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 28, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> And that is good.I just know that the Admin and Mods have been having trouble with this forum for a while.I could give you a list of names, that used to be regulars,that never come around anymore.Then there are the PM's I get,from Brothers who never post here,or at least seldomly post here.I know things get pretty abrupt here a lot,to the point of people getting banned.This is a forum I like to fellowship in,that is getting very rare.IMO.



Well I gave the answer as to how we solve it above but I'll say it again in case someone missed it. 

Treat the person you're "talking" to like they are at the table with you rather than out there in cyberspace. 

If we do this we'll all be better off.


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 28, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> Well I gave the answer as to how we solve it above but I'll say it again in case someone missed it.
> 
> Treat the person you're "talking" to like they are at the table with you rather than out there in cyberspace.
> 
> If we do this we'll all be better off.



I didn't miss it,Amen Brother.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 29, 2010)

jmharris23 said:


> Well I gave the answer as to how we solve it above but I'll say it again in case someone missed it.
> 
> Treat the person you're "talking" to like they are at the table with you rather than out there in cyberspace.
> 
> If we do this we'll all be better off.



Maybe this explains why none of the participants in this forum come to the gatherings?    I don't recall ever seeing anyone from here at one of the gatherings - except me and Nicodemus. A couple of us have even tried [several times] to organize a get-together specifically for this forum, with bleak results. 

Cowards? Or SuperHoly?


----------



## christianhunter (Oct 29, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Maybe this explains why none of the participants in this forum come to the gatherings?    I don't recall ever seeing anyone from here at one of the gatherings - except me and Nicodemus. A couple of us have even tried [several times] to organize a get-together specifically for this forum, with bleak results.
> 
> Cowards? Or SuperHoly?



Now wait a minute there cracker.That there squirrel hunt I helped you with don't count?

We had BBQ and all the fixins.Them gatherins ya'll have are too long a haul for me,and I'm workin 7 days a week.
And you know,Networker,Formula 1,and Ron Paisley, all know i'm the same over the phone or in person.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 30, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Maybe this explains why none of the participants in this forum come to the gatherings?    I don't recall ever seeing anyone from here at one of the gatherings - except me and Nicodemus. A couple of us have even tried [several times] to organize a get-together specifically for this forum, with bleak results.
> 
> Cowards? Or SuperHoly?



I would love to spend some time with any of the folks on this forum but since I live wayyyyyyyyyyyy down in Florida it's probably not going to happen.
I work on weekends also.

My wife and I are in Stone Moutain, GA on vacation this weekend.  Any suggestions for church tomorrow????


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 31, 2010)

christianhunter said:


> I have had PM's telling me to get away from here,it is bad.I have read posts from Mods and Admin,about the rantings on here.The occasional passer by will drop a comment,as to why they will not post.I originally came here for fellowship.Many have left,or are planning to leave.I would like to ask,as I saw where another Brother posted on another Thread,about our witness.I would like to ask,if I have been a stumbling block to anyone sincerely looking for answers.If I have,before THE LORD HIMSELF,I'm sorry.Is this forum really that bad?



I like you. 

There is a reason you are on my Friends List!


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 31, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I would love to spend some time with any of the folks on this forum but since I live wayyyyyyyyyyyy down in Florida it's probably not going to happen.
> I work on weekends also.
> 
> My wife and I are in Stone Moutain, GA on vacation this weekend.  Any suggestions for church tomorrow????



Yep, I live way down here in Naples, Florida. 

I would love to live near Tallahassee!


----------



## apoint (Oct 31, 2010)

Ronnie, West side Baptist is a great church in snellville.
 From Stone Mtn you go east on Hwy 78 soon as you get to snellville its on the left. Cant miss it. 10:30 am service. Ben lehman pastors and he is wonderful.


----------

